# Sign making



## George Cuthbertson (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm George - a new member and I'd like to hear from anyone who could recommend a sign-making system (software driven) that's easy to use and not too expensive.

Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day George

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

The only software driven system I could think off would be CNC system.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi George. Welcome.
Did you want a software program to use with a CNC or freehand with a router?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums George.


----------



## gorbo (Jul 19, 2011)

I make signs and use V Carve pro, its not cheap but does the job easliy


----------



## George Cuthbertson (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks gorbo,

I checked their web-site and, though not cheap - it definitely seems the way to go. Do you have any tips as to what CNC machine(s) to consider. Although not a rich man, I am prepared to make an investment for my retirement coming up in 5 years or so.

George


----------



## gorbo (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi George,

I have a Chinese CNC 3axis 23 NEME motors 15 x 30" bed with a Kress spindle,as I said before had it a year no problems, build quality is not great but it works and I do have 6 fans on the driver to keep it super cool I only cut wood and Perspex so its never worked hard, I would reccomend one I know some people turn thier noses up at them but they get you cutting at a small outlay, and you learn loads so you can build your next one!

All in all mine has cost about £1000 cheap really.

John


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

*CarveWright*

The software is easy to use. Download a Free Trial Version (website - LearningLab - Getting Started - Section 1.1 Latest Version) to see just how easy it is. Then go to our Step-by-step Design Projects (website - LearningLab - Tutorials - Project Designer) to quickly learn how to use it.

As for your second requirement, "not too expensive", the CarveWright is one of the most affordable available!

It is perfect for sign-making, but can do so much more. See example in our Ideas Galleries on our website.

http://www.carvewright.com/2010CWweb/ideas/index.php


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

lynnfrwd said:


> The software is easy to use. Download a Free Trial Version (website - LearningLab - Getting Started - Section 1.1 Latest Version) to see just how easy it is. Then go to our Step-by-step Design Projects (website - LearningLab - Tutorials - Project Designer) to quickly learn how to use it.
> 
> As for your second requirement, "not too expensive", the CarveWright is one of the most affordable available!
> 
> It is perfect for sign-making, but can do so much more. See example in our Ideas Galleries on our website.


Thanks Mike! One more post now!


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Vertric also has Cut2D is good for signs it is cheaper than Vcarve pro but it is limited..


----------



## gorbo (Jul 19, 2011)

I brought cut2d and wish I had waited till I had Vcarve pro it has far more, cut2d is great to learn on but you soon find limitations


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey George; I am also interested in the CNC systems to make signs. I have been looking at Carvewright and Craftsman Compu/ carve. It looks like both machines really can do some nice work but kind of pricey. If they do the job probably could make some money with good results. Let me know what you decide to get and how they work. zarpman.


----------



## BOBTOM7970 (Jul 17, 2010)

George Cuthbertson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm George - a new member and I'd like to hear from anyone who could recommend a sign-making system (software driven) that's easy to use and not too expensive.
> 
> Thanks.


Carvewright is a fairly reasonable system with the centerline option.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Look around CNC Zone.com I am building my kit it is made out of 80/20 aluminum Extrusion and will be using running Vcarve pro or Cambam for 2D and Mesh Cam for 3D
It really comes down what you want to do if it is signs only there are many economical priced 2D programs out there.If you are interested in building a CNC and get what you want I would build one. If you want some thing easy to use for hobby use Carve wright. The system I am going with is cheaper than the Shark pro and will do more bigger cutting area and solid as a rock..

Lou


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

The CNC Shark Pro is another one worth looking at, but if you are a tinkerer then you can get more bang for your buck if you went the DIY route. 

There are several routes you can take, and I took this one:
New CNC build using 80/20 extruded aluminum


----------



## cedarcreekwoodshop (Jul 30, 2009)

Not sure what your budget may be, but if you can swing it, I highly recommend the Visions 2550 cnc router/engraver. Will do ANYTHING you want it to up to 24"x50". Just got mine up and running and absolutely LOVE IT!! Nice to be able to walk away now and let the machine do the work instead of doing it by hand! Guess I am just getting older and lazier with time. Hope everyone had a great turkey day!


----------



## jerrag (Sep 23, 2008)

Never knew there was such a thing, wish I had something back when I was gunsmithing, imagine what a fellow could do to pistol grips, or even the but-stock of a fancy shotgun or rifle.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

with a good CNC you can make some great rifle stocks..


----------



## ladjr3552 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a carve right and it does create signs. Centerline helps and conforming vector programs

Leo


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

That's the type of retirement planning I like. Mine is about 23 months away.

Joined here to help with my planning.


----------



## bwt409 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi George
As you are looking at CNC wood routing systems, check out the Digital Wood Carver. I'm a design engineer that loves woodworking so I designed and make a product that I believe fits most woodworker. Check out my we site and let me know if you have any questions.
I use BobCAD/CAM v24 and BobArt and it does everything I need. I have been using BobCAD since V20 or V19 and they have come a long ways to make it user friendly.
Let me know if you have questions
digitalwoodcarver.com
Burl


----------



## maxicamuk (Feb 23, 2012)

*Software and Machine*



lynnfrwd said:


> Thanks Mike! One more post now!


I am an authorized reseller of Artcam Express which is fantastic value for just $149. CNC Software For Woodworking, Sign Making, Routing and Engraving. The great thing about the software is that it is modular so you buy extra modules as your CNC machining requires. Even in it's basic form it has some very powerful toolpathing options that are seen in software 5 x the price.

If you want to know any more about software or machines then please let me know as I can help you out with both.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

vetric vcarve pro is the best value for the money ,have a look at there site download a trial copy


----------

